
Android Market and Taxes - aaw
http://polyclefsoftware.blogspot.com/2010/09/android-market-and-taxes.html
======
petrilli
Do people selling in Apple's app store have to do this kind of manual work?

~~~
gte910h
I see many taxes deducted from sales in my app store reports.

As apple is the vendor, and I'm just collecting a commission on the sale, I
see no reason why I'd be the one paying point of sale taxes such as sales tax.

